# Eagles: Long Road Out of Eden (First release in 28 years!)



## Sonnie

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/Eagles-LongRoadEden.jpg[/img]*Release Date:* October 30, 2007
*First Single:* "How Long"
*Producer:* Eagles, Bill Szymczyk
*Record Label:* Lost Highway, Universal 

Glenn Frey – guitars, keyboards, vocals
Don Henley – drums, percussion, vocals
Timothy B. Schmit – bass guitar, vocals
Joe Walsh – guitars, organ, vocals
Steuart Smith - electric guitar
Will Hollis - keyboards
Scott Crago - percussion


*Track List*
1. "No More Walks In the Wood"
2. "How Long"
3. "What Do I Do With My Heart"
4. "Waiting in the Weeds"
5. "I Don't Want to Hear Anymore"
6. "Guilty of the Crime"
7. "I Love to Watch a Woman Dance"
8. "Center of the Universe"
9. "Do Something"
10. "Fast Company"
11. "It's Your World Now"
12. "No More Cloudy Days"
13. "Long Road Out of Eden"
14. "Somebody"
15. "Lately (Last Good Time in Town)"
16. "Frail Grasp on the Big Picture"
17. "Busy Being Fabulous"
18. "Business as Usual"
19. "You're Not Alone"
20. "I Dreamed There Was No War"
21. "Long Road Out of Eden, Pt. 2"
22. "Hole in the World 

Long Road Out of Eden is the seventh studio album by American rock band the Eagles and will be released on October 30, 2007. For the first year after the album's initial release, it will only be available via the band's website, Wal-Mart and Sam's Club stores.

Nearly six years in production, Long Road Out of Eden will be the first studio album from the Eagles since 1979.

In 2006, a special edition exclusive to Wal-Mart of the DVD release, Farewell 1 Tour-Live from Melbourne, included a bonus CD with three studio versions of songs from Long Road Out of Eden: "No More Cloudy Days," "Do Something" and "Fast Company."

On July 31, 2007, in Billboard magazine, Joe Walsh stated the new album is "almost out. We're just finishing vocals and mixing it. We're all finally signing off on it." He went on to say the songs on the album "go in some really, really new, different directions. It's hard to compare to anything that I hear out there now."

On August 20, 2007, "How Long," written by J.D. Souther -- who had previously worked with the Eagles co-writing some of their biggest hits including "Best of My Love," "Victim of Love," "Heartache Tonight" and "New Kid in Town" -- was released as a single to radio with an accompanying online video at Yahoo! Music, it debuted on television on CMT during the Top 20 Countdown on August 23, 2007

You can pre-order the album now either as a physical 2-CD Set or as a digital download along with an exclusive tee shirt available only on the Eagles pre-order site. When you pre-order, you will instantly be able to download the first single, "How Long". You will get an email with details once you order.

Anyone who pre-orders on the Eagles site by September 21 will automatically be entered into a contest with a chance to win a flyaway trip to Los Angeles to see Eagles live in concert at NOKIA Theatre L.A. LIVE. Plus, get two nights at The Standard Downtown, L.A.'s hottest hotel. Five runners-up will win a signed copy of the new CD.


----------



## Sonnie

Who's got their pre-order in?

I can't believe no one is excited about this... :dontknow:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

I’d like to see what the reviews look like. The two previous out-of-retirement efforts from 70s bands I tried were _big_ disappointments – Kansas and Steely Dan.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## a1161979

Despite being before my time (im a baby at 18) I LOVE the eagle's i hope that is a world wide release because i hate waiting for things in Australia, well it better be addle:

Along with Fleetwood Mac and ACDC the Eagles are the best period :clap: I really hope it doesnt disapoint


----------



## John N

" it will only be available via the band's website, Wal-Mart and Sam's Club stores." 

Walmart must be their sponsor for "prescriptions":dizzy:

That is a lot of songs ............sometimes not a good thing.

I really enjoy their dvd's , hope it is good. (good enough for another farewell tour!)


----------



## John N

Anyone buy it yet?


----------



## Sonnie

Well... I thought I had a pre-order in, but maybe I don't... :scratch:


----------



## John N

I think they shipped yours to Walmart.


----------



## Sonnie

Something sure happened. I'm guessing maybe my pre-order didn't take because I haven't found a confirmation email as of yet. I guess if I re-order and end up getting two, I can give one away here.

Hmmm... now that I think about it, I went through the order process and they wanted $5.35 for shipping and handling. I probably decided the first time around to wait until it is released for retail and save shipping.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

I read the other day that this disc had hit #1 on Billboard, after they revised their accounting standards to allow for Walmart sales. Pretty amazing that these guys still have this much “star power” after all these years.

http://www.livedaily.com/news/13137.html

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest

its actuallly number 1 on the charts but because walmart and who ever they are distributing through dosent report to the appropriate persons they wont show up on they charts being beat out by britney spears and her stupid no talent , lets repeat ourselves version of some type of dreck they call a song :gah::gah:

how bout old crow medicine show , great band song to look for is wagon wheel


----------



## John N

I picked this disc up , has some good stuff on it . Like most Eagles music it will also hit the country scene $$

"Billboard's last-minute rule-change denied Britney Spears [ tickets ] her fifth consecutive No. 1 album. Fans snapped up 290,000 copies of her new set, "Blackout," during its first week in stores, and it enters the chart at No. 2." 

I just hope Ms . Spears doesnt go out and do anything stupid! :rofl:


----------



## Sonnie

John N said:


> I just hope Ms . Spears doesnt go out and do anything stupid! :rofl:


You might be asking for a miracle there... :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Anyone actually heard _Eden_ yet? My son told me last night that everyone he knows who has it says it stinks.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rcarlton

I heard some of it. Uninspiring came to mind.


----------

